# Portisham



## snooper (Dec 12, 2007)

Would someone kindly help me please?
I am trying to identify or find out information on this vessel.She is moored adjacent to Weymouth Pavillion.The vessel,seems to be in quiet poor condition,on route to somewhere?
Portisham,seems to be an old MTB;possibly 1940s-50s,a wooden hull etc..She has another vessel to her stern,the 'Lamlash' of which i am familier with.
Any information on 'Portisham' would be most welcome...


----------



## Marcus C. Smith (Mar 12, 2009)

Portisham (named after Portisham villege in Dorset) wasat one time the training craft attached to the Portland RNXS unit. She was one of a class of 93 Inshore minesweepers built for the RN between 1954 to 1959 and driven by twin shafts on Paxman Diesels. While serving with the RN she was armed with either one 40mm Bofors or one 200mm Oerlikon cannon. She could achieve 14 knots. Did a couple of training trips on her to the Channel Islands (St. Peter Port) about 1970, before I joined the Southampton unit of RNR. Head of the Portland RNXS unit was a Mr. Feltham, now deceased I believe. She used to be berthed on the old stores jetty close to Old Coaling Pier. In good nick then. I wonder if the unit still exists?


----------



## Marcus C. Smith (Mar 12, 2009)

Sorry, Snooper, forgot to state her pennant number was M2781.


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

Im sorry to say the RNXS was disbanded in 1994. But we reformed as the Maritime volunteer Service MVS. 

I know there is units along the south coast.


----------



## snooper (Dec 12, 2007)

Thank you for the update on RNXS,DavidJM..
Marcus,my thanks to you for that info,very interesting there.In the 70s I remember there was 'Bucklesham' clearly.However,its a long time ago and I cant remember 'Portisham'.Bucklesham used to moor on the same jetty as Cutlass,Sabre & Scimitar if I rightly remember.I think we also had the 'Loyal Moderator' & 'Loyal Mediator'.
If this 'Portisham' is the same class,then she has totally changed.No mainmast,& what looks like a new bridge/wheelhouse....
However,like I said she needs much work....
Peter


----------



## Marcus C. Smith (Mar 12, 2009)

Peter, thats the jetty! I think Loyal Moderator and similar were the replacement class of vessel used by the RNXS. For a view of the "Ham" class, type in Inshore Minesweeper in the Gallery search box.
Portesham was built by the Dorset Yacht Company, wherever that may be, possibly Poole?
Launched 3 Nov 55
Completed 26 Mar 56
Sold Jan 89


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

I seem to remember the Portsiham from my time at Nitonradio in the 70s


----------



## snooper (Dec 12, 2007)

your a mind of information Marcus,you are correct as the Fast Training Boats moored on the left.Bucklesham,Portisham,Steady,Miner11, & Whimbrel all used the right-half of the jetty...
Peter


----------



## pddorset (Jan 13, 2006)

This has created a lot of intrest in Weymouth Harbour, she is on route to Dublin from the east coast via Dover. Other forums with comments from the new owner say that she is going to Plymouth next for repairs before going to Dublin 
http://www.cmba-uk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&p=2588. 
Just a little note re the Lamlash she has been sold and has gone to new owners in Holland. If you check my Website there is an image of Portisham also a link for more details re the sale of the Lamlash. http://www.pauldimages.co.uk/page6.htm When I looked last night Portisham had sailed PD


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*PORTISHAM* put out a Mayday broadcast at 0830 on Saturday 8th August. She was taking in water and also experienced a small fire on board. At the time she was approximately 38 miles WSW of Milford Haven and had two persons on board.
Pumps were placed on the vessel by an RAF Rescue Helicopter from Chivenor (North Devon) and Angle RNLI Lifeboat. The Lifeboat safely towed *PORTISHAM* to Pembroke Dock where she is still lying. (EEK)


----------



## pddorset (Jan 13, 2006)

After arrival at Pembroke 12 hours later she caught fire check out http://www.westerntelegraph.co.uk/news/4537841.Former_minesweeper_rescued_twice/


----------



## skenn_ie (Sep 6, 2006)

*Portisham, ex-Inshore Minesweeper(IMS)*

Escape from Essex: After an abortive attempt to escape from Essex in October '08, I finally escaped from Essex in my little ship on the 23rd of July '09. Having routed round the sands, rather than a suggested route over them, we passed Ramsgate about 8 hours later, only to return with more water coming through the stern tubes than I was comfortable with. Glands tightened, and seawater cooling pumps rigged for pumping the bilge, we continued 2 days later, only to have one gearbox lose drive, then the other engine overheat just past Dover. A precautionary call to Dover control brought the lifeboat out, and they towed us in. 4 days later, having decommissioned 2 cylinders on Stbd engine due to cracked head, suspected blown "head-gasket"(actually, a copper sealing ring), and welded a previously un-noticed split in it's exhaust, we continued to Weymouth, where we initially anchored offshore, then into port when it was found that the exhaust had split again, but in a different place. 5 days later, having, we thought, fixed the exhaust, and some small electrical concerns, we continued, and dropped anchor in Plymouth for the night. Next morning(after our 230V generator siezed), we continued in the belief that we were fit for the remainder of the voyage to Dublin .. we had a 24v alternator on Port engine.
6 hours after departing Lands End on a Northerly course, the port engine blew it's exhaust pipe, filling the enginroom with smoke. Continuing on one, that too blew again 2 hours later !. Not being able to enter the engineroom due to smoke, the filling bilge had gone un-noticed, and un-pumped. With a beam swell, she was rolling substantially, and we believe, shipped cooling water from wet exhausts, as well as seawater through the broken exhausts. We called Mayday when it was seen to be sloshing onto central footplates .. the small tanker, Steersman(Many thanks to them), had come to our aid, but had to stand off due to fire risk. RAF dropped a pump, then lifeboat arrived with a 2nd. Another 30 mins, and we would have lost the ship. The fire was caused by blown exhaust heating the underside of the deck, then timber stored between wheelhouse/cabin floor, and original deck. Fire that we thought had been extinguished, re-ignited 18 hours later while we were asleep, having been towed into Pembroke by the lifeboat.
Ship is still in Pembroke, waiting for an urgently needed tow to Ireland, hopefully before the Port Company push her onto the ship's graveyard where she will be scavenged fairly quickly.


----------



## skenn_ie (Sep 6, 2006)

I know she is not very pretty atm, wheelhouse/lounge is to be reduced in height by about 50cm, superstructure to be extended fore n aft another 60 - 80cm lower, allowing for sea level visibility about 50m ahead. Constructive criticism always welcome. Re-engining is a moot point. Most people recommend replacement.
Regards
Shane


----------



## snooper (Dec 12, 2007)

Shane,ive followed your progress sinceyou left Essex.I saw Portisham in Weymouth I took Photos of her alongside.Should have ask for an onboard tour,as i wud have loved to..
I remember her as RNXS Portisham(Torpedo recovery vessel) in Portland Dockyard in the 70s.
Sorry to see she had further mechanical problems,but you havnt lost her or yourself thank heavens..
I want to send my best wishes & hope you get her home to Dublin.I am only pleased that i managed to see the 'Old Port' once more in my life,which i never thought i would!
Peter(Thumb) (Wave)


----------



## skenn_ie (Sep 6, 2006)

I apologise if I was less-than-welcoming to any old crew ... I was rather pre-occupied with practical and financial problems .. still am, but if any are interested in coming on board, in Pembroke, or indeed, when I do finally get her to Ireland, you would be welcome. I do hope to take her cruising when I have her in seriously better shape too, but given my cir***stances, how many of you will still be around is another matter.
Regards
Shane


----------



## skenn_ie (Sep 6, 2006)

Still stuck in Pembroke !. In need of gearbox parts. Does anyone have any suggestions ?
Thanks
Shane


----------



## skenn_ie (Sep 6, 2006)

Now given up on propulsion system and looking for a tow to Ireland. If anyone knows of a suitable and available vessel, I would appreciate a note .. by private message


----------



## skenn_ie (Sep 6, 2006)

Sadly, I have given up on this ship's engines. They are beyond what I, and my limited resources can cope with. Consequently, Paxman 12-YHA engines(one running, 'tother siezed .. how badly, I don't know) MWD gearboxes(one fine, other a bit bunged up with sticky emulsion, but does move now), bronze & aluminium heat exchangers for engine cooling, oil cooling, and gear oil cooling all X 2, all believed to be fully functional, are all open to offers.


----------



## alf Mckenzie (Aug 12, 2010)

snooper said:


> Would someone kindly help me please?
> I am trying to identify or find out information on this vessel.She is moored adjacent to Weymouth Pavillion.The vessel,seems to be in quiet poor condition,on route to somewhere?
> Portisham,seems to be an old MTB;possibly 1940s-50s,a wooden hull etc..She has another vessel to her stern,the 'Lamlash' of which i am familier with.
> Any information on 'Portisham' would be most welcome...


hi portisham is an IMS inshore mine sweeper and was last used by the RNXS as a training Vessel


----------



## slimjim45 (Oct 12, 2008)

*RNXS Portisham*

the Portisham operated out of HMS Vernon during the mid1960 i was seconded from Vernon as coxswain A/B along with a CPO stoker and a chef a very cushy number


----------



## Cavalier (Sep 7, 2007)

*Portisham Ex Minesweeper.*

She is now moored in Balbriggan North County Dublin


----------



## skenn_ie (Sep 6, 2006)

The fall and rise of Portisham. After a very hard summers work, Portisham has been refitted with a Scania and a ***mins engine, both with Twindisc 2.5:1 gearboxes, we finally made it. Construction of superstructure will recommence shortly. She is taking some water aft, I suspect directly over the Stb'd prop. As she dries out on firm sand, I expect that a sheet of bronze can be bedded and fixed where she lies.


----------



## Haydn01 (Dec 28, 2010)

I was the skipper of Portisham when she finally paid off from the RNXS at Easter 1989. She was much loved and had her quirks but a good team of engineers kept her running until the end.

She was based at Royal Clarence Yard in Gosport from the mid '70s onwards with regular training trips up and down the south coast, across to the Channel Islands, Northern France and Holland.

In those days, her bottom was sheathed in copper and though her accommodation was spartan we could carry up to 27 crew and trainees.

Good luck with the refit.


----------



## skenn_ie (Sep 6, 2006)

Still under threat from the Harbour Authority.
Brief report about my voyage from Pembroke:
Leaving Pembroke Port flying a Jolly Rodger, about half way down the haven, we had the local Police pull up beside us saying that they had had a report of some pirates around. They had had their RIB tied up under our bow for the summer, and had chased us just to wish us a safe voyage.
Smooth passage until my crew got confused by the turbulence off St David's Head. Crossed to a bit north of Wexford, but fuel filters gathered a lot of crud, so had a very slow passage up to Arklow. Had trouble raising the Harbour Master there, but eventually did, then came in there to get replacement filters. Overnight, then to Dublin Bay, where the Port turned us away, telling us that they had nowhere to put me. Thence to Malahide overnight, and on Balbriggan, and hassle from the County Council.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

skenn_ie said:


> The fall and rise of Portisham. After a very hard summers work, Portisham has been refitted with a Scania and a ***mins engine, both with Twindisc 2.5:1 gearboxes, we finally made it. Construction of superstructure will recommence shortly. She is taking some water aft, I suspect directly over the Stb'd prop. As she dries out on firm sand, I expect that a sheet of bronze can be bedded and fixed where she lies.


Well done with the voyage(Thumb), regarding the leak Aft , there is a weakness with this construction of vessel when their age catches up with them and that is the joint between the Hull planking and the Transom due to rot. Hopefully yours is not the Ham when whilst going Astern hit a large Bouy which did a fair amount of damage.


----------



## sbkenn (Apr 21, 2013)

*Portisham: Status update*

Portisham had a substantial leak in the lazarette, but not via the transom-hull interface. I had investigated that while I was in Pembroke, and found water trickling down her inside, stbd flank. Sealing between the planks on the outside, with a water tolerant, foaming adhesive. Eventually, whenn I have the resources to get her properly dry, I will repeat the process with Sika's caulking compound.

No, I don't believe that she rammed a buoy backwards, though I did hear that the stem damage was due to a collision with a submarine.
Can anyone confirm or deny that ?

Portisham still under threat !
Notice to anyone considering taking a contract to tow her out of Balbriggan: I will defend my boat and my home with maximum prejudice. See also, "defense of the home act" on the Irish stature book.


----------

